
Show HN: Generate DOCX and PDF files from word templates - docgensoftware
https://documentgeneratingsoftware.com
======
mtmail
"Generate DOCX and PDF files from word templates" Add this sentence to the
website. Majority of the page explains billing details. It doesn't explain
enough what the service does.

~~~
docgensoftware
Thank you for the feedback, we will update the website to more clearly reflect
what our service does.

